# Newbie 31Kfw



## kampinkatie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I actually posted this in the modification forum... so you may see it twice. OOPS!

I am so excited to have found this forum. We bought a brand new 26RKS in 2008 and have been Outback lovers ever since. We loved the 26RKS but found we needed more space and a seperate bedroom for our daughter. Didn't like taking down the dinette for her to sleep every night.

Last year we bought a used 2008 31KFW. I really really love this unit. We converted the toy hauler into a full back bedroom for our daughter. We took out the bunks and my husband made a bed that fits the bottom mattress with full storage underneath. We don't have toys so this made the most sense. We originally set out to buy a brand new trailer with a back bedroom but after seeing this one, nothing compared. Mostly because I love the white interior on these units. Very sad to find that they mix brown and white now.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone out there in forum land has this unit and what modifications have you made to it to make your camping adventures more comfortable. I do find that the top cupboard above the sink is very high and therefore not the best place to put your dishes. The cabinet above the tv area is awesome but I know I am going to have to add some shelves in there to make it more usable. I also find the bathroom storage a wee bit scarce as well.

Any tips and suggestions would be greatly appreciated. We spend every weekend from May long to September long in the trailer and a full two week stint so it is definatly well used and anything that makes it more comfortable would be great.

Thank you
Kathleen


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome! I have a 2007 31KFW. We have made a few mods and they are in my gallery. We love this layout too. Even though we have not taken our motorcycle in it, we found that the toy hauler is great for toting bikes. We have a pvc bike rack and four bikes fit in the toy hauler with the bed upright. I agree that the big, too high cabinet above the sink is terrible, everything falls over and it is too hard to reach without a step stool. We installed a shelf above the toilet to hold our totes for the bathhouse and added 2 towel bars as well. Then we took out the dinnette and replaced with a free standing table and chairs.

Where about are you from?

Jennifer


----------



## kampinkatie (Apr 26, 2011)

Jennifer,

Did you modify the cupboard above the sink at all? Really not sure what to do with that space. It is sitting empty right now.

I was thinking of putting a cubicle / basket idea at the end of the bed for towels and other bathroom stuff. It is hard because you want to keep it nice and light weight but sturdy and good quality.

What didn't you like about the dinette that made you changed it to the free standing dinette?

Did you modify the pantry beside the fridge? That is one deep cupboard. I noticed it has a closet bar for hanging clothes but the clothes are too long so that doesn't work. Might put the sliding drawers like I seen on here.

So many ideas.

Kathleen


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!

I removed your duplicate post


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

would love see pix of the bedroom!


----------



## kampinkatie (Apr 26, 2011)

Doxie,

I will definatly post pics when and if I ever get it done. The lino split from our harsh winter so that is priority #1.

I do however a ton more mods I want to do after going through the mod forum.

My husband is going to love me. LOL!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We didn't like the wobbliness of the dinnette and four adults can't sit at it. There is not enough counter space so with the freestanding I can pull it over when I need it, we actually cook more camping than at home. The other reason was playing cards with kids sitting next to each other is just too much tempation to cheat







and we tend to move the furniture around cuz the TV is too hard to see from where the couch is.









I have not done anything with the oversink cabinet besides use it for plastics, cups, plates, etc.

No pantry mod yet, someday.


----------

